# Leash Tug of War&Greeting People



## acetheretriever (Oct 16, 2017)

So Ace is 5 months old and he's a big boy like his dad and is 56 pounds already. He has been walking fine lately with his easy walk front clip harness but we've run into a problem where he seems to get bored during the walk? Or he could just be tormenting me at this point who really knows. But he grabs the leash and starts growling and pulling like he does with a tug rope. I've doused this leash with bitter apple but he doesn't seem to care (even though he does with other things like furniture). I've started cutting his walks short to come home and do play time to switch it up and I'll take him to the park for some of his walks and he NEVER does this stupid tug game at the park. Is there a way to fix this for walks in our neighborhood? 
SECOND THING: Ace looveees people and he gets super excited to see them whether we are at home or out and about. The only problem is that he starts jumping and mouthing which I do not tolerate at home so I don't know where this is coming from! I try redirecting with toys but he literally only cares about the attention of other people when they are around. I can usually redirect his attention with a treat and make him sit or lie down but the mouthing continues. 

Any suggestions will help!! And yes he is in obedience/puppy training they just haven't covered stuff like this.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Check out Kikopup youtube videos on loose leash walking, this should help you. But walking is boring  Go 50 ft then stop to play. Maybe go to the park with your pup on a long line and teach her to retrieve. A good game of fetch will use more energy and it allows you to train come, fetch and lots of things in the process.

I purchased a cheap nylon leash and had no problem with her tugging on the leash but did bring an empty water bottle for her to carry. She of course dropped it after a while but had a tennis ball for back up. She just likes to have something in her mouth.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

For the walking: Try walking faster - as fast as you can. The leash tugging is often a sign of boredom. Walking fast and changing direction often will help. Fill your pockets with treats or kibble and practise attention - feed him a treat whenever he looks up at you or walks alongside you.

For the jumping on people: Take your dog and a large bag of treats or kibble to a shopping mall or superstore entrance. Hand treats to strangers and ask them to order your dog to sit before giving them to him. It will get him into the habit of sitting automatically when greeting a new person. Most people will love to do this! If he doesn't sit, don't let the people wave their hands around over his head - it will encourage him to jump up. Show them how to lure him into a sit with the treat (your obedience class instructor should have shown you how to do this). Also, don't redirect to a toy, it's like rewarding him for mouthing: being mouthy with a human = getting a toy.

In obedience class, ask them to include exercises that will help the dogs to develop attention: walking on a loose leash through groups of other dogs while focusing on the handler, or sitting and looking at the handler while the other dogs walk around. Both these exercises are great for getting the dog to focus on you. The problems you're having are common ones and your puppy class and obedience class should cover them.

Good luck!


----------

